# ad hoc Room in Rome wanted



## unclejoe (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi,

I am an actor and I live near Rome. Each month I visit the city perhaps three or four times for a couple of days for auditions, rehearsals, shooting etc. I rarely stay more than one or two nights. 

I am looking for someone who would like to rent out their spare room on an ad hoc basis. Perhaps someone who doesn’t want a full-time house guest but rather someone who wants to make a little extra money renting a spare room out for a few days each month.

So I would like to find someone who can rent me their spare room occasionally for those times when I am in Rome. Ideally we can agree on a daily rate and then whenever I am in Rome I will stay there and use the room. All I need is a bed and a pillow really (I’ll bring sheets, etc). 

Please contact me (and if you want to see who I am check out my website www.seanjsutton.com). I am English, by the way, but speak some Italian.


----------

